

Does RESS affect info architecture design? - a_litsa

Does RESS mean Information Architects will need to work more closely with developers to explore possible optimization paths?<p>It seems without architectural planning, RESS could go wrong. Sounds mighty technical for an IA, but a lot of responsibility for a Dev! Are there any examples of dev/design teams doing this right?<p>NOTE: RESS (Responsive Design + Server Side Components) is the practice of swapping out or optimizing parts of a responsive website/app conditionally based on user agent detection.
======
a_litsa
I found this demo site <http://andmag.se/ress/>

Through this tutorial <http://www.netmagazine.com/tutorials/getting-started-
ress>

Still looking for non-demo examples...

